# Accomodation in Jerrabomberra,NSW



## kavitha (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I will be landing in Jerrabomberra,NSW on November 3rd 2014. 
Anyone knows of a good accommodation for rental?
I do not mind sharing a house with about 1 or 2 people.

Thanks for your help!

Thanks and regards,
Kavitha


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

kavitha said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I will be landing in Jerrabomberra,NSW on November 3rd 2014.
> Anyone knows of a good accommodation for rental?
> ...


Google is your friend.
Look up Queanbeyan as Jerrabomberra is a suburb of this city.
You can also look at nearby properties in Narrabundah, ACT
See the link:
Jerrabomberra Properties for Rent | allhomes

Good luck


----------

